# [drivers] Linux sur macbook pro



## Fandekasp (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Pouvez-vous me dire comment je peux configurer le clavier, le touchpad (pour clic droit) etc de mon macbook pro pour une bonne utilisation de mon linux (j'imagine que c'est un peu pareil pour un grand nombre de linux).

Du coup, si vous connaissez des tutos, des liens vers de bonnes explications, ou si vous vous sentez d'humeur à vous lancer dans de grandes explications, alors je vous en serais extrèmement reconnaissant 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## tatouille (27 Août 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=touchpad+macpro+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------

